# Rack Deads



## kastro (Jan 15, 2005)

I switched to these from regular pulls off the floor after my sacro injury and my middle,upper back is really improving.I have worked up to 580x7 and i have not had a problem with the low back.Does any one else here use them?


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 15, 2005)

yup i use them quite a bit with the starting point just above the knee's. dont go quite that heavy yet but am working up to it.
i still prefer the good ole deads from the floor but some days i cant afford to have a really sore lower back especially if it is a bowling day so i will use the rack pulls instead.


----------



## kastro (Jan 16, 2005)

That's about where i start them too.Yes i prefer them off the floor but i'd rather not reinjure my back as it was a pain in the ass to rehabilitate.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 16, 2005)

I just started doing dead lifts.  Never did them before.  I do the one's starting from the floor.  I started out 5 weeks ago using 225lbs now i'm up to 315lbs.  I just enjoy the rush of trying to get that first one off the ground.


----------



## kastro (Jan 17, 2005)

That's fantastic progress brotha!Next is 405!


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 17, 2005)

great progress oracle. just remember that if you start to hit a sticking point with your strength gains on them, dont feel embarrassed and put the 2.5 or even the 1.25lb weights on the bar to at least make some kind of progress. i love the 2.5lb weights as i can usually put them on the bar and still complete lifts even if i go above sticking points.  alot of people just dont want to use them and always try for bigger jumps than they can sometimes make


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 17, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> great progress oracle. just remember that if you start to hit a sticking point with your strength gains on them, dont feel embarrassed and put the 2.5 or even the 1.25lb weights on the bar to at least make some kind of progress. i love the 2.5lb weights as i can usually put them on the bar and still complete lifts even if i go above sticking points.  alot of people just dont want to use them and always try for bigger jumps than they can sometimes make



Thanks guys for the encouragement. i've always considered the 2.5lbs as hmmm...kinda hard to explain....it just doesn't look right on a bar loaded with bigger plates.  I've always avoided them.  But your right, any weight especially when you stop progressing is better than none.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 17, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for the encouragement. i've always considered the 2.5lbs as hmmm...kinda hard to explain....it just doesn't look right on a bar loaded with bigger plates.  I've always avoided them.  But your right, any weight especially when you stop progressing is better than none.


just think oracle, if you added 1 pair of the 1.25lb weights each and every workout for an entire year, it would increase your lift by 130lbs during that timespan, not a shabby increase by any means.
i hit my first sticking point on the deadlift when i got to 405lbs. i could get up to 4-5 reps at that weight but when i added just the 10lb weights i couldnt pull it off the floor. what got me past it was i actually got really mad one day cause i was kinda distracted at the gym and not very focused on my lifting and couldnt even pull the 405 off the floor. it pissed me off so bad i said [email protected]#k it and added a set of 25lb weights and got so worked up standing over the bar that it went up like nothin.  not a very smart thing to do considering i put myself in a position to get injured but it worked and helped me blast by that sticking point and now im almost up to 500lbs on the deadlift. my goal for 2005 is to hit 600lbs on the deadlift and we shall see.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 17, 2005)

One day i'll be there.  But i have a real bad lower back from a car accident.  When i was in the army i was taking a taxi on base and we got tboned by a humvee.  I was thrown from the side of the impact.  But I know deads will help me grow as well as squats so i incorporated them in this cycle.  It's actually helping my back.  Dead lifts are like a rush to me now.  I've always played the F*** it rule and throw on a weight.  If i can't get it then...i'll eventually get it later.


----------

